

Screeps – An MMO strategy open world game for programmers - oneloop
https://screeps.com

======
dan_blanchard
This is a cool idea, but I can't imagine why you'd want to login via GitHub.
They get read/write access to all your public and private repos.

~~~
fortytw2
And all your organizations public/private repos? Not sure why it needs that.

Anyways, the game looks awesome, I've been playing with a similar idea for a
while on and off.

~~~
RadioactiveMan
It looks like you can commit code to the game by pointing it at a GitHub
repository or other methods[1]. I couldn't find documentation on the GitHub
integration but here's some people talking about it[2].

[1] [http://support.screeps.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203022512-Commi...](http://support.screeps.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203022512-Commiting-local-scripts-using-Grunt)

[2]
[http://support.screeps.com/hc/communities/public/questions/2...](http://support.screeps.com/hc/communities/public/questions/201221211-GitHub-
Integration)

~~~
fortytw2
Ahh. Makes sense then - I wonder if GitHub allows granular permissions from
OAuth requests?

Looks like they don't, unfortunately -
[https://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes](https://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes)

~~~
thefreeman
They do. From the link you provided:

public_repo - Grants read/write access to code, commit statuses,
collaborators, and deployment statuses for _public repositories_ and
organizations. Also required for starring public repositories.

repo - Grants read/write access to code, commit statuses, collaborators, and
deployment statuses for _public and private repositories_ and organizations.

Also, I don't think they need write access at all to your repositories, so I
think the default no scope would be sufficient

(no scope) - Grants read-only access to public information (includes public
user profile info, public repository info, and gists)

~~~
fortytw2
Well, by granular I meant on a per-repository basis, ie. so you could grant an
application access to only one repo (If anyone from GitHub is reading this...)

------
thefreeman
Pretty fun. I did experience an EXTREMELY frustrating issue though. I tried
multiple times to complete the simulation. However, you _really_ need to
hijack the back button or at least the backspace key. Hitting the backspace
key without selecting the code editing window immediately navigates you away
from the simulation and forces you to start the entire thing over. Extremely
frustrating to say the least, and it prevented me from finishing it.

------
haack
This is seriously awesome. Great for helping to understand programming
conceptually as well as being great fun.

Less nice visuals would be good, then I could make it look like I'm just
working.

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8599640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8599640)

------
vyrotek
Finally! It only took 5 years for someone to finally make it. -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1538171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1538171)

------
deutronium
Although not really similar this reminded me of Core War -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_War)

------
Anderkent
Really needs tab completion in the editor :P

